# Blutverschmiertes Messer ?



## Storch (29. Januar 2002)

Ich hab mir zwar die beiden Suchergebnisse für "Blut" durchgelesen - allerdings finde ich nicht wirklich was brauchbares für ein Messer (schwarz - weiß) ... vielleicht eine Bluttextur für mein Messer ?


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (29. Januar 2002)

*Och ...*

kanste ja einfach auch dazumalen und vielleicht die Deckkraft was verringern, um Metall durchschimmern zu lassen.

Ach ja ... Blut ist auf Schwarz/Weiß-Fotos Schwarz und nicht etwa Grau, wenn man 100% Rot von RGB in Graustufen konvertiert.


----------

